# is matt ogus on steroids?



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

???


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like it. That hard dense look is what something like primobolan or trenbolone gives.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lol probably


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

nubly said:


> Looks like it. That hard dense look is what something like primobolan or trenbolone gives.


yeah him and his crew on youtube claim natural or atleast did. but the whole lean yet large ripped year round look just doesnt add up to me hes never bulky hes lean and ripped all the time


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Probably not. He's been working out for years, and doesn't have that immense steroid strength. So I'd say he's not. People love to pull the steroid card because they are insecure with where they are at. Just focus on yourself and you'll get somewhere great.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

labelme said:


> Probably not. He's been working out for years, and doesn't have that immense steroid strength. So I'd say he's not. People love to pull the steroid card because they are insecure with where they are at. Just focus on yourself and you'll get somewhere great.


hes actually extremely strong for his size ive seen videos of him shoulder pressing almost 200 lbs and squatting 3-400.

thats not really why i posted this i just think it seems unlikely that he can grow while staying lean put then still shred for a photo shoot thats exactly how a fitness model would use steroids


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

sirbey said:


> hes actually extremely strong for his size ive seen videos of him shoulder pressing almost 200 lbs and squatting 3-400.
> 
> thats not really why i posted this i just think it seems unlikely that he can grow while staying lean put then still shred for a photo shoot thats exactly how a fitness model would use steroids


His OHP is amazing, but his squat isn't something to drop your jaw over. Many people achieve a squat like that natural. I believe his OHP is very attainable natural, too. There are teens that can lift the weight he does. Not many, but they exist.

He is really lean, but chris jones is too, even when he's bulking. These guys may or may not be natural, but what they do is definitely attainable natural.

Another reason guys that use steroids are so muscular is because they are so committed to the game and have probably done a lot of research. Most nattys are just average gym goers that don't do any research at all, they just do what 'feels' right.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

labelme said:


> His OHP is amazing, but his squat isn't something to drop your jaw over. Many people achieve a squat like that natural. I believe his OHP is very attainable natural, too. There are teens that can lift the weight he does. Not many, but they exist.


but hes a fitness model not a strong man or powerlifter.

its possible hes natural his beeen traing for about 8 years i just dont see how he can be lean like that ALL that time and still gain mass


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

sirbey said:


> but hes a fitness model not a strong man or powerlifter.
> 
> its possible hes natural his beeen traing for about 8 years i just dont see how he can be lean like that ALL that time and still gain mass


You're right, but a lot of bodybuilders on the juice are extremely strong. It's unavoidable to be strong when you are that big and you have that much testosterone and other chemicals flowing through you.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

labelme said:


> You're right, but a lot of bodybuilders on the juice are extremely strong. It's unavoidable to be strong when you are that big and you have that much testosterone and other chemicals flowing through you.


thats not true look at guys like boston loyd hes admittedly been on all types of steroids and gear and he has completely average lifts that nick wright matched set for set pound for pound in one video. steroids dont exactly equal strength it depends on how you train and what you take


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

sirbey said:


> thats not true look at guys like boston loyd hes admittedly been on all types of steroids and gear and he has completely average lifts that nick wright matched set for set pound for pound in one video. steroids dont exactly equal strength it depends on how you train and what you take


Ok, but then take a look at ronnie coleman. Jay cutler is strong as **** too. Benches 405 for reps on incline easy. Nick wright is pretty damn strong with a 350 lb bench at 185. That's a really good number for that weight. There's a reason powerlifters and olympic lifters use roids too.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

labelme said:


> Ok, but then take a look at ronnie coleman. Jay cutler is strong as **** too. Benches 405 for reps on incline easy. Nick wright is pretty damn strong with a 350 lb bench at 185. That's a really good number for that weight. There's a reason powerlifters and olympic lifters use roids too.


yeah but theres different cycles and drugs for different facets of weight training. the drugs jay cutler and ronnie coleman use and how they would cycle through them would be completely different than what matt ogus or boston loyd would use/cycle. but my point with that was that just because your using some form of steroids doesnt mean your going to automatically look and lift like jay cutler. steroids can help you stay lean just the same as helping you get big/strong

and you know nick wright is natural right?


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

sirbey said:


> yeah but theres different cycles and drugs for different facets of weight training. the drugs jay cutler and ronnie coleman use and how they would cycle through them would be completely different than what matt ogus or boston loyd would use/cycle. but my point with that was that just because your using some form of steroids doesnt mean your going to automatically look and lift like jay cutler. steroids can help you stay lean just the same as helping you get big/strong
> 
> and you know nick wright is natural right?


Of course nick wright is natural. My point was that nick wright is extremely strong so it's not really a good comparison to compare him to boston loyd. It obviously takes more than the drug to get results, but that's besides the point. Also boston hasn't been working out that long and he's already as strong as nick wright whose been training for a long time.

Well matt ogus may or may not be on the juice, but I wouldn't assume that he is because he doesn't have a body where you'd know for sure if he was on the juice.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

labelme said:


> but I wouldn't assume that he is because he doesn't have a body where you'd know for sure if he was on the juice.


i would say he does? thats what sparked this thread in the first place


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

His jaws are wider than a freeway so yeah he probably is.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

sirbey said:


> i would say he does? thats what sparked this thread in the first place


In your eyes, maybe. In mine, he's just a really short dude who can genetically pack on muscle and has been training smart for years. It's easy to look bigger when you're that short.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

he goes from a natural ripped photo shoot like this:










to this...



















that's just ridiculous.. the poor guy's parotid glands, look like they're going to burst out of his jawline at any given time.

(this comes from taking steroids over a period of time, or just flat out abusing them).


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> he goes from a natural ripped photo shoot like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gee i think its about time i start juicin


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I had never heard of this person so I had to look him up. He looks absolutely terrible so whatever he's on is bad.


----------



## Simon D (Jun 26, 2014)

I've never heard of him. But looking at those pictures he looks like a freak. Roll up roll up the freak show is in town.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I had never heard of this person so I had to look him up. He looks absolutely terrible so whatever he's on is bad.


he looks terrible? not many people have a body like his man


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sirbey said:


> he looks terrible? not many people have a body like his man


 That was the point.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That was the point.


what are you even trying to say? no ones asking if you think his body meets your specific idea of attractive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sirbey said:


> what are you even trying to say? no ones asking if you think his body meets your specific idea of attractive.


 Well, you asked if people thought he was on steroids and I just said he must be on something because he looks terrible.


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, you asked if people thought he was on steroids and I just said he must be on something because he looks terrible.


oh i thought you were saying something else


----------



## igotthebigone (Jun 6, 2014)

he might be. even if he is on steroids he didn't get that way with the pin alone. he still would have to eat right and exercise to get that kind of development.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

of course he is. the entire bodybuilding "health" lifestye being pushed on social media and the like is fake as ****. if someone is making money off it you can be damn sure steroids are involved.

i feel sorry for people who buy into it though and actually believe what the industry tries pass off as "natural" or "you can be like this too, in only 6months!". because while a *lot* of it is down to genetics, even more of it is down to the substances your taking. i mean, there is nothing wrong with cycling unless you're profiting from lying about it or lying to compete, then its a bit messed up, but lets be real if someone stresses they are "natty" they usually arent. use is so much more prevalent than people realize.

remember ronnie coleman still claims natural. seems legit.

i'd call it the dark side of the industry but its more like the obvious side. sure you can attain a great physique naturally but the putting on lots of mass and then getting shredded in short time periods without losing any of that mass isnt realistic for the normal guy hitting the gym and posting "do you even lift" memes on facebook fan pages while sipping an overpriced protein shake.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

amen!!


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

After my last comp I had someone offer me a combination of anavar + testosterone cypionate + deca and also had a ready supply of AI and nolvadex. It was tempting for me because I could juice for a year, stay clean and then compete as a natural again. Which is what a lot of my competitors did. Not all, but 5 out of 16 in my category. 

Matt ogus, Jeff seid, ryan terry... Just remember that IFBB is an untested federation. Meaning it's highly likely they're all using gear. They just don't go crazy with the stuff so they'd be injecting 5-800mg test a week. 

It's almost any largely known fitness model is on gear. I met paige hathaway even, who explained to me earlier this year she's using 50mg anavar a day. 

So yeah... Matt ogus... Physique is attainable naturally. Highly, highly unlikely to look like that all year as. Natural. Also highly, highly unlikely to look like that at his age as a natural. If you want someone to aspire to as a natural, look at someone like rob riches, Aaron Curtis, or anyone else who competes in tested federations (ANB, INBA, UKBFF)


----------



## Awkward Recluse (Jul 24, 2014)

Matt Ogus is half-natty


----------

